# Lots more from yesterday :)



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I should be in bed sleeping, but wanted to share these before I go 

We had so much fun with the goats yesterday afternoon...

Big Bang is almost 7 months old, we have had him 2 months next week. My kids say he is pregnant...has about 10 in there LOL!!! 









Snow White striking a pose with the sun rays coming down on her..I love it when she puts her ears forward like this :laugh: 









My son's doe Madison 


















Stormy, my 5yo daughters doe who just turned 6mo. 


















Madison and her little brothers


















ATTACK LOL









He can't seem to figure out why she laid down on the ground LOL









Back off! he's mine!









I have no idea what he is doing :laugh: 


















Do I have to tell you again? he's mine! Get off! LOL









He just stood there for the longest time, wasn't butting him just had his head there, he's the funniest baby...OMG...he's definitely an Elvis or a Murdock 100%


















MINE!









While I am taking pictures...Snow White comes up to me rubbing all over me from behind, clearly demanding attention because she feels soooooo....neglected <heh>. So I give my camera to my daughter...
And pretend to ignore Snow white...

So she starts pulling my hair :ROFL: 









I try to fix it and she keeps going after it LOL









Looks soooo innocent doesn't she?









Then she put her head under my arm....when that didn't work she came around and decided enough was enough...
She started giving me kisses... :ROFL: 


















So then I get my camera back...and lil Mr. Bully is still trying to keep his brother off of James....except his plan didn't seem to work this time LOL Of course what got me laughing soooo hard was the expression on his brother's face omg....priceless! He was like 'Dude, what are you DOING?' 
:slapfloor: 









Mr. Bully is at it again LOL I almost wonder if we should call him Bully instead of Murdock or Elvis! The bad part is, he just walked right over him LOL 









She's such a fake LOL









Protecting him from Mr. Bully :laugh: 









:laugh: 









Time to take a break


















Of course as the afternoon drew to a close...Snow White was making her rounds...LOL


















Okay so I got a little picture crazy, sorry, but couldn't resist! And I know if I didn't post them now I'd probably not get the chance to do it.


----------



## sblueram6 (Nov 19, 2009)

thanks love pic .  hlala:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I never tire of looking at your photography :greengrin: Wonderful!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Gorgeous pictures. I think you need to come to Pa to photograph my animals :greengrin:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

I love love love your pictures!!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Gosh you have such beautiful goats. 
I love Snow White. Such a beautiful girl


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Love 'em! You can never post too many! Snow White looks like such an aristocrat. But very sweet, too. Seems like that is typical herd queen behavior?
The last pic is my favorite!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Those are way too cute!!  I LOVE your photos!...i'm glad you posted them!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Feel free to post more whenever you have any! Your goats are adorable and you're a wonderful photographer!


----------



## FrankSandy (Sep 14, 2011)

Wow Thanks for Sharing, Just love your pictures!! Your Goats look so lovely playing with your children!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone I appreciate it! It was such a fun evening! Snow White is just too funny. She LOVES people, especially kids, but she's a meannie to the other goats, however, I notice they get along so much better the last few weeks. Wondering if she is bred and it's calmed her butt down? LOL She was bred about 4 weeks ago and hasn't come back in heat! Fingers crossed!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Those kids are really turning out nice!!
All adorable!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

What pretty pictures!!! Love them!!! BTW I was :ROFL: :ROFL: at the pics of Snow White pulling your hair!!! What a silly goat!!!1 :slapfloor:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks!  Yeah Snow White is a character! She was soooo desperate to make me turn around LOL 
I just wish she wasn't such a meannie towards the other goats. Tonight I had to divide the sleeping area into two, show the other goats another doorway does exist, that away she can't butt them out of the barn tonight. But then I had to stand there and keep her out of the front side so two young goats got a chance to eat some hay otherwise she won't let them eat from the hay feeder  It's getting to the point I am ready to just lock her in a stall at night so the others can relax and eat hay without being bullied.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

oh wow!! 

it's so beautiful there, I'm going to Kentucky in 6 DAYS!!! for NAILE.  It's already icy and cold in Alaska... looking forward to some sun and warmth.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

:drool: LOVE the pics!! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Those are some AMAZING pics.

I really like the picture of snow white. I have never seen an all white boer goat. I really like boer goats...can't wait until I get more in the spring.


----------

